# Quarter Horse Congress



## Year of the Rooster (Oct 18, 2011)

This weekend I get to go to Quarter Horse Congress with one of the unversity's clubs! (Freshman at Ohio State ) I am excited! I have never been there before and since joining this organization I have learned so much about horses, riding, tacking, etc. Has anyone ever been there? If so what are you experiences?


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds like fun.  Should be some fine specimens there.


----------



## goodhors (Oct 18, 2011)

Wear comfortable shoes, the mileage you cover to see things is HUGE!  There are folks selling every horse
thing under the sun, so bring some spending money.  Know your prices on things, so you can spot bargins 
and not overpay.  If you have a GOOD western hat, Rod's is one of the better places to get it "shaped" while
you are there.  Wear a felt hat, straws are for summer, and summer is gone.

Do you have a favorite show catagory?  Check first thing to see if they are showing in that catagory on your 
visit day, to catch the class.  Have any favorite stallions?  There are rows of stallions to look over in person, 
check out in Stallion Row.

There are places to get horses shod, so perhaps watching some Farriers putting on shoes would interest you.

There is nothing like Congress anywhere else.  Have a good time.


----------



## Horsiezz (Oct 18, 2011)

I live sort of close to it! I am going my first time on Thursday, but I heard its a very fun experience but the stuff for sale is very expensive!


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Oct 18, 2011)

goodhors- so far, I don't know what I like lol so I am willing to try just about anything and everything possible. 

Horsiezz- a friend of mine went there last weekend and spent over $400 approximately, and all she bought were a few shirts and new boots


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Oct 22, 2011)

Today was an awesome day! I ended up buying a cowboy hat and my first ever pair of cowboy boots, and I am loving them!  Beautiful horses there and some of the most adorable puppies


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 23, 2011)

Year of the Rooster said:
			
		

> Today was an awesome day! I ended up buying a cowboy hat and my first ever pair of cowboy boots, and I am loving them!  Beautiful horses there and some of the most adorable puppies


Glad you had an excellent day!  Congratulations on your first ever pair of cowboy boots.  Always loved mine.  Once they are broken in, they are as comfortable as sneakers.


----------



## Horsiezz (Oct 23, 2011)

I had a GREAT day at Congress too! I ended up buying a pair of splint boots and a martingale. I am going to start showing in AQHA's new class, Ranch Horse Pleasure, with my mare this coming spring so if we do well I hope to go to Congress  Glad you have a great time as well! I love me some quarter horses!  lol!


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Oct 23, 2011)

Horsiezz said:
			
		

> I had a GREAT day at Congress too! I ended up buying a pair of splint boots and a martingale. I am going to start showing in AQHA's new class, Ranch Horse Pleasure, with my mare this coming spring so if we do well I hope to go to Congress  Glad you have a great time as well! I love me some quarter horses!  lol!


Good luck showing!  I hope you make it. I loved some of the horses there, especially the greys, blacks, and palominos!


----------



## Horsiezz (Oct 24, 2011)

Year of the Rooster said:
			
		

> Horsiezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The greys I saw were beautiful!!! Did you see some of the red, strawberry, and blue roans? GORGEOUS! I was there saturday and watched some of their Congress Super Sale Auction, and one horse sold for 32k and another horse went for only 600 dollars! We were shocked! It had bloodlines to die for and seemed like a very nice yearling filly! 
If we had a number we would of bought it right away! It was crazy!


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Oct 24, 2011)

Horsiezz said:
			
		

> Year of the Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cow!  We only had time to watch some showmanship and a class of mares. That is unbelieveable though about the auction! Do you remember the name of the horse or the seller? I got a copy of The Equine Chronicle so I could probably find a picture... but this book is huge haha


----------

